# Daisydisk sur IPad ?



## bertol65 (9 Mai 2013)

Bonjour, existe t il un logiciel équivalent à Daisydisk pour IPad, logiciel sur Mac qui permet de visualiser le contenu de son disque dur et de faire le ménage éventuellement.
Je cherche une appli qui fonctionne sur IPad sans passer par le Mac ou ITunes.
L'application Réglages, onglet Utilisation du IPad m'annonce qu'il ne me reste que 6go d'espace alors que quand je fais le calcul il devrait m'en rester beaucoup plus !
Il y a donc des gigas quelque part qu'il ne trouve pas !
Merci.


----------



## flotow (9 Mai 2013)

Normalement ce même onglet utilisation t'indique la place que prend chaque application !


----------



## bertol65 (9 Mai 2013)

Oui je sais mais apparemment ça ne m'indique pas tout, quand je fais l'addition de l'espace utilisé j'arrive à peine à 17go sur un iPad 60go, et il me dit qu'il me reste 6 go. Il en manque donc.
De plus toutes les applis n'y sont pas.
Mais ma question était Y a t il une appli équivalente à Daisydisk sur iPad.
Merci.


----------

